# ASA 2011 Pro Am Dates



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

This has been posted by ASA officials. 

Although we may have some changes to the actual sites, the following dates are set for 2011.

The March shoot was at Columbus this year so that one appears to be still up for consideration. You might notice that the Classic site is also not set yet.




Pro/Am Location 2011 Dates 
Newberry, FL Feb 4 – 6 
TBD Mar 4 – 6 
Paris, TX Apr 1 – 3 
Augusta, GA Apr 29 - May 1 
London, KY June 3 – 5 
Metropolis, IL June 24 – 26 
ASA Classic July 28 - 31


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

Whats TBD?


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

TBD

To Be Determined

:wink:


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

When will they know the other locations for sure???


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

That sucks Vegas is the week after Florida to close for 2 big shoots ! Wouldn't it make since not to start 3D until after the indoor nationals in Louisville in march?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

cenochs said:


> That sucks Vegas is the week after Florida to close for 2 big shoots ! Wouldn't it make since not to start 3D until after the indoor nationals in Louisville in march?


No. It's been this way for some time. Also, look for some interesting things to come for the first shoot of the year.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

JSTHNTN said:


> When will they know the other locations for sure???


That is generally done around Oct. as the ASA handbook goes out around Dec.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

cenochs said:


> That sucks Vegas is the week after Florida to close for 2 big shoots ! Wouldn't it make since not to start 3D until after the indoor nationals in Louisville in march?


We start the weekend after new years down here. Why would they push it back to march? that would mean 7 proams in 4-5 months. Yes it does suck, because I would like to attend vegas sometime.


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

March date updated to either 4-6 or 11-13. Still no location for march or classic. If they signed a long term deal with west Monroe then hold the march shoot there and the classic a little farther north so it won't be so HOT!


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> No. It's been this way for some time. Also, look for some interesting things to come for the first shoot of the year.


Can'y wait!!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

NCSUarcher said:


> March date updated to either 4-6 or 11-13. Still no location for march or classic. If they signed a long term deal with west Monroe then hold the march shoot there and the classic a little farther north so it won't be so HOT!


I just hope tx doesnt get put back to back with monroe....:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

I would like to see a shoot back in Tennessee!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

NCSUarcher said:


> I would like to see a shoot back in Tennessee!


myrtle beach was nice also.....


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

*It does suck !*



WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> We start the weekend after new years down here. Why would they push it back to march? that would mean 7 proams in 4-5 months. Yes it does suck, because I would like to attend vegas sometime.


Been to Vegas the last 2 years and there is no better place for a shoot to many things to do and to little time ! Maybe it would help if you only had to have 4 shoots and the classic to qualify for shooter of the year that may help out more people! Hope you get to go to Vegas sometime! I will have a tough choice this winter! How about changing Vegas to January !!!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

*Must be nice !*



WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> We start the weekend after new years down here. Why would they push it back to march? that would mean 7 proams in 4-5 months. Yes it does suck, because I would like to attend vegas sometime.


We shoot spots until middle or end of march to dang cold to shoot 3D! Your lucky to live in area to shoot 3D that early !


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

NCSUarcher said:


> March date updated to either 4-6 or 11-13. Still no location for march or classic. If they signed a long term deal with west Monroe then hold the march shoot there and the classic a little farther north so it won't be so HOT!


I agree.


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*classic*

It would be nice if the classic would be more central. located.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Mike announced that we would return to the Monroe for the classic in 2011


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

J Whittington said:


> Mike announced that we would return to the Monroe for the classic in 2011


ukey:ukey:


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> myrtle beach was nice also.....


I second the reccomendation for Myrtle Beach.:thumbs_up


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

bustn'nocks said:


> I second the reccomendation for Myrtle Beach.:thumbs_up


Ever been swimming with your bow? :tongue:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

rcrhoyt/mathews said:


> It would be nice if the classic would be more central. located.


I agree, North Central Kansas would be great. Can't get more central than that.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Ever been swimming with your bow? :tongue:


We go to all of the shoots but if they ever held it at the Myrtle Beach location again I would definitely have something else to do that weekend! That is the only shoot that I have ever walked off of in the middle. 
He is not even exaggerating about swimming with your bow. There wasn't a shooting stake visible above the waterline and many holes that would set you afloat if you stepped in them.


----------



## swansrob (Feb 6, 2006)

J Whittington said:


> Mike announced that we would return to the Monroe for the classic in 2011


Where did he make this announcement? Also when did this happen? If it's in a newsletter I need to get subscribed! Just a website then I'd like to know which so I can check it out once in a while.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

J Whittington said:


> Mike announced that we would return to the Monroe for the classic in 2011


All I heard was an announcement about returning to Monroe for 3 years. I did not hear the Classic would be there for sure.


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

We got a little lucky with the heat in W Monroe this time. It could have been worse. I was down there all last week and the heat index was 110 to 115:tongue:
Charlie


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea. How about a bit more to the north as the temps go up rather than heading further south.


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Bo Bob said:


> Yea. How about a bit more to the north as the temps go up rather than heading further south.


Agree!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I agree. It is almost silly to go that far south in the dead of summer.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

He made the annuncment at the facility that held the shoot off (forgot the name of the place) He done so while thanking the local law enformcement folks.
Prior to that, I saw Mike near the practice and A/B ranges, asked him if we were coming back,,he responded yes.

I have no problems with returning. Nice place.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Is there any mountains in Georgia or NC that the temps are cooler in the summer ?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

J Whittington said:


> He made the annuncment at the facility that held the shoot off (forgot the name of the place) He done so while thanking the local law enformcement folks.
> Prior to that, I saw Mike near the practice and A/B ranges, asked him if we were coming back,,he responded yes.
> 
> I have no problems with returning. Nice place.


I heard the announcement that we were going back to Monroe for 3 years, but he did not state the Classic, hence the reason the location for the Classic is still TBD......Great facilities, but much too hot.


cenochs said:


> Is there any mountains in Georgia or NC that the temps are cooler in the summer ?


Asheville NC, maybe around Franklin/Maggie Valley NC would be cooler.

I have heard rumors of another possible location in KY, around Lexington, being possibly looked at for a shoot site.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

reylamb said:


> I heard the announcement that we were going back to Monroe for 3 years, but he did not state the Classic, hence the reason the location for the Classic is still TBD......Great facilities, but much too hot.
> 
> Asheville NC, maybe around Franklin/Maggie Valley NC would be cooler.
> 
> I have heard rumors of another possible location in KY, around Lexington, being possibly looked at for a shoot site.


Dont put it in Nc way to far out of the way need to be around kentucky some where


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Memphis?


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

The ladies who were selling drinks and were part of the club there said that ASA was coming back for 3yrs and the classic would be held there for the next 2 of them. It was a great site would be happy to go back there. I thought it was hotter in illinois and its further north. Unless you won't to move the shoot out west its just going to be hot so live with it.


----------



## BStokes (Dec 10, 2008)

They are considering a couple of sights in Mississippi. Maybe Meridian or Grenada.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

The Classic in Kentucky like someone said would be great for me but still hotter than the sun 100 today !


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BStokes said:


> They are considering a couple of sights in Mississippi. Maybe Meridian or Grenada.


If its gonna be in Mississippi then I hope its in northern Mississippi cause I'm tired of drivin' 700+ miles to every shoot.


----------



## nchunter (Dec 4, 2003)

We need a shoot in NC, SC, or VA. All the western guys complaing about it being too far, but all the shoots out west are the same distance for us. They already have TX and LA with IL and Kent. also being failry close to the westerners. Can't we get at least one shoot near NC, SC, or VA?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

nchunter said:


> We need a shoot in NC, SC, or VA. All the western guys complaing about it being too far, but all the shoots out west are the same distance for us. They already have TX and LA with IL and Kent. also being failry close to the westerners. Can't we get at least one shoot near NC, SC, or VA?


Augusta is really close to SC..........


----------



## mason1958 (Mar 15, 2008)

WESTERN ,N.C. IS COOLER IN THE MOUTAINS MOST OF THE TIME .GREAT PLACE FOR ANY SHOOTS AFTER MARCH,MAYBE THIS YEAR:wink:


----------

